# Some client likes SPAM on Postfix



## Paul-LKW (May 4, 2011)

Hi all:
I installed Postfix and running GreyList and RBL on it without any problem and some day a client talk to me he likes SPAM :\ and so I am thinking does here any way I can bypass the checking for certain specified domain do not Check and other remain still on checking.

Thx for your help.
Paul.LKW


----------



## ohauer (May 4, 2011)

Yes, it's possible. 
Search for "postfix+selective+greylisting"


----------

